# Dx code for leukemic meningitis



## Tonyj (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm at a loss for this code leukemic meningitis. The patient has CML (Chronic myeloid leukemia) 205.00. Do I code 321.8 (Menigitis due to other nonbacterial organisms classified elsewhere) with 205.00? Or 205.00 and 198.4 (2ndary malignant neoplasm of meninges)? Or all 3 codes?


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 8, 2012)

Since Leukemic Meningitis is the term to describe the spread of the cancer cells to the meninges I would use 205.10 *(not 205.00 - however I am assuming that is a typo) and 198.4. 
321.8 describes an infection that causes inflamation of the brain and spinal cord. That inflamation is not always present in the early stages of Leukemic Meningitis ~ the patient may have positive leukemia cells in the meninges, mri may show abnormal findings in the CSF or abnormal enhancements in the CNS therefore leading to the dx of LM. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 9, 2012)

cblack712 said:


> Since Leukemic Meningitis is the term to describe the spread of the cancer cells to the meninges I would use 205.10 *(not 205.00 - however I am assuming that is a typo) and 198.4.
> 321.8 describes an infection that causes inflamation of the brain and spinal cord. That inflamation is not always present in the early stages of Leukemic Meningitis ~ the patient may have positive leukemia cells in the meninges, mri may show abnormal findings in the CSF or abnormal enhancements in the CNS therefore leading to the dx of LM.
> Hope that helps!



That makes sense. Thanks for your help and it was a typo.


----------

